# CPT code for laser destruction tongue lesions



## daisygirl8303 (Dec 4, 2018)

Our physicians perform destruction of tongue leukoplakia, via C02 ablation. They do this frequently. I have in the past read conflicting forums, some saying code 17000, because even though the code is in the integumentary section of the CPT book, in the code description itself , it does not specify skin, just destruction any method. I have also seen forums stating to use unlisted procedure code 41599. I need some guidance because 41599 is not a payable code, even on appeal with documentation. thanks


----------

